# Anyone Run A 215/40 on 10j



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Just had a shop mount up some 215/40/17 Nankang NS-20 on my 17x10j wheel. The tire lost air overnight to the point it had nothing in it. Fully inflated it was showing some barrel on both sides and the sidewall wasn't touching the outer lips. Just wondering is anyone has run these particular tires or a similar setup with a different tire? I am contemplating a 205/45/17 but want the lower sidewall height.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

That wheel is definitely too wide for a 215/40. If it lost air overnight because the bead can't properly seat on the wheel, then that is a problem.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm running 215/40-18 Nitto Neogen's on my 9.5" without a problem. You might have a sealing issue or you didn't choose the right tire type.


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah I just slapped a 205/40/17 on a 9.5 and it's perfect. The .5 difference really makes it a problem when your only upsizing the tire by 10mm. I suppose a different brand may stretch properly but I may just go 205/45/17. Does the thicker 45 sidewalk allow for more stretch vs a 40 series?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

JP3GTI said:


> Yeah I just slapped a 205/40/17 on a 9.5 and it's perfect. The .5 difference really makes it a problem when your only upsizing the tire by 10mm. I suppose a different brand may stretch properly but I may just go 205/45/17. Does the thicker 45 sidewalk allow for more stretch vs a 40 series?


I know people running 205/40's on a 10.5. It definitely comes down the tire you pick. Look all over Tyrestretch.com. Different brands stretch differently. I've always had luck with Neogen's and they tend to stretch really well.


----------

